# Last.fm



## Ether's Bane (Jan 12, 2013)

Do any of you use Last.fm?

I do, and this is my account.


----------



## Datura (Jan 12, 2013)

http://www.last.fm/user/distortedguest

hella old accounts if you're curious:
http://www.last.fm/user/irrelivancy
http://www.last.fm/user/furretsu
http://www.last.fm/user/departuresong


----------



## Ether's Bane (Jan 12, 2013)

Datura said:


> http://www.last.fm/user/distortedguest


[sarcasm]Wow! Look at all that music compatibility![/sarcasm]


----------



## Adriane (Jan 12, 2013)

I'm Mienshao. Considering clean-slating my account because I literally just cleaned up my music collection and streamlined a ton of stuff today, but hanging onto this name.


----------



## Datura (Jan 12, 2013)

clear ur charts :3 it feels nice



Lyra Heartstrings said:


> [sarcasm]Wow! Look at all that music compatibility![/sarcasm]


I bet you'd like Theatre of Tragedy's album _Storm_! :3


----------



## Ether's Bane (Jan 12, 2013)

Datura said:


> clear ur charts :3 it feels nice


This.



> I bet you'd like Theatre of Tragedy's album _Storm_! :3


I'll be sure to check it out.

(also my charts look like yours circa 2009. XD)


----------



## shy ♡ (Jan 12, 2013)

Yeah. My most-listened to artists are a mix of embarrassing and accurate. u_u

ETA: why would you clear your charts?? idgi? It seems like the purpose of last.fm is to record what you listen to so why would you erase the record of what you listened to?


----------



## Datura (Jan 12, 2013)

oh my god you're Whivit?!

hi Whivit!

edit: lol glee


----------



## Ether's Bane (Jan 12, 2013)

Pathos said:


> ETA: why would you clear your charts?? idgi? It seems like the purpose of last.fm is to record what you listen to so why would you erase the record of what you listened to?


If your music tastes change substantially or if you haven't used Last.fm in a long, long time.

EDIT: @Pathos: We have a surprising amount of music compatibility...


----------



## Datura (Jan 12, 2013)

Pathos said:


> ETA: why would you clear your charts?? idgi? It seems like the purpose of last.fm is to record what you listen to so why would you erase the record of what you listened to?


there's some shit you just want to repress forever.


----------



## shy ♡ (Jan 12, 2013)

Lyra Heartstrings said:


> If your music tastes change substantially or if you haven't used Last.fm in a long, long time.
> 
> EDIT: @Pathos: We have a surprising amount of music compatibility...


Why surprising? 

Idk it's one thing if you haven't used last.fm in a while but, I mean, so what if your tastes changed... that doesn't mean anything bad about the music you listened to before... ?_?



Datura said:


> there's some shit you just want to repress forever.


Why though?? Getting embarrassed about music is just really silly honestly.


----------



## Datura (Jan 12, 2013)

Pathos said:


> Why though?? Getting embarrassed about music is just really silly honestly.


it doesn't reflect my music taste very well though, which skews recommendations and such. I have zero compatibility with my account from 2006 for instance. regardless, I'll probably keep these charts around for a long time.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Jan 12, 2013)

Pathos said:


> Why surprising?
> 
> Idk it's one thing if you haven't used last.fm in a while but, I mean, so what if your tastes changed... that doesn't mean anything bad about the music you listened to before... ?_?


1) Because I didn't expect you to have similar music taste to me. Sorry if you took it the wrong way.

2) You might want to ask Tarvos or Datura - I reset mine because I hadn't been on in far too long, not because my tastes changed (okay, they did, but not by that much). EDIT: Ninja'd.


----------



## Adriane (Jan 12, 2013)

Well, my main issue is that I listen to a lot of art music, and tags get very messy when trying to superimpose the pop-rock artist/album/track setup. So I want my account to be clean like my Clementine setup now. I'm not embarrassed!

Specifically, my collection is FLAC-only now, preferably with a physical CD for backup. And for the car.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jan 12, 2013)

A link to my account is at the bottom left corner of my signature. I have essentially no compatibility with anyone here, so if you want to spruce up your Friend radio, then feel free to send me that friend request.


----------



## kuzronk (Jan 12, 2013)

Datura said:


> there's some shit you just want to repress forever.


You can use delete them one by one like I have done before but then again I bought them back with artists such as JLS,Aqua and One Direction.



Link to my last.fm is in my sig.


----------



## Minish (Jan 12, 2013)

Pathos said:


> ETA: why would you clear your charts?? idgi? It seems like the purpose of last.fm is to record what you listen to so why would you erase the record of what you listened to?


I do this with a lot of things!! Clearing and starting with a new slate feels good to me in general. It would be cool to be able to track my music taste back further, but I don't really mind that much (I tend to listen to the same stuff as when I was like fourteen anyway, just with additions). Some people like to have records forever, some people like starting new records!

My account now is Curiousvirga. Since all my tags are as clean as possible now, I probably won't reset it for a while. \o/


It _is_ weird having all my stuff from my metal phase nowhere to be seen, though. Bye, Nightwish...


----------



## opaltiger (Jan 12, 2013)

The thought of resetting my charts sends a shiver down my spine. It's _fun_ having over 100,000 plays. Though I guess my tastes haven't changed that much. There isn't much I listened to years ago that I don't listen to now.

Anyway.


----------



## Minish (Jan 12, 2013)

opaltiger said:


> The thought of resetting my charts sends a shiver down my spine. It's _fun_ having over 100,000 plays. Though I guess my tastes haven't changed that much. There isn't much I listened to years ago that I don't listen to now.
> 
> Anyway.


Worth clicking just to witness the hilarious amount of Pink Floyd to be seen here.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jan 23, 2013)

Link to my Last.fm in case anyone's interested.


----------

